# Snow Removal 1979 - 2017 R.I.P.



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

I have decided to exit the snow removal business after 38 years. Last week, I traded in my 2015 Ford F350 with snow plow for a 2017 F150 WITHOUT snow plow. I sold my salt.

In order for me to give my customers the service they deserve would have required a capitol investment that I was not prepared to make in my mid 60's. Think snow blower and skid steer and / or tractor. I could not see return on investment at my age.

A truck and plow served me well until we had a record setting snowfall in January 2016. I was caught unprepared. It took me twice as long to make 1/2 the money. My truck could not handle 30" of snow. The winter of 2017 did not bring much in my area.

For those that always ask if a 150 or 1500 series truck can handle commercial plowing ... Don't do it !!! I can tell my 150 does not have the guts of the 350 that I got rid of. I would assume this is the same with Ram / Chevy

I did order the 150 with heavy duty suspension, 4 x 4, V8. Equipped this way, I can put 3000 pounds in the bed. That is about the same as the 350 that I got rid of. Although I am out of snow plowing, I did remain in the junk removal business.

I will still be hangin' out here. I always admire the truck builds that show up from time to time. Good luck to everyone for the 2018 Winter season.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Congratulations on the new truck. Glad you knew when to call it quits. I wish you luck with what's next in life. Hopefully you still get on from time to time to keep passing on all that experience.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

JMH: Thank you for the kind words. I always kept it simple. Small driveways and small parking lots. Most Residential and some Commercial.

After 38 years, I still don't have the knowledge or equipment to bid on the big stuff.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Good for you!

It is better on the other side... looking out the window in the middle of a snow storm telling the old lady to go get another log for the fire as it looks terrible out there... then closing the blinds and not caring at all.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Philbilly: Could not have said it better then you!!!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Good luck in all your ventures. I myself am pushing 60. I also am going to start to slowly scale things back.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

buy yourself a dump trailer for scrap, keeps the new truck looking good and saves the back for unloading


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> Good luck in all your ventures. I myself am pushing 60. I also am going to start to slowly scale things back.


X3 Definitely not trying to bid more snow work, If I had some Family that was interested maybe. Moving snow and everything that goes with it is tuff and not for your average person. It has a high failure rate.


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

Goodluck on you're new adventure!


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Randall: Thanx for the good luck shout out
leolkfrm: Had a LineX put in. Not worried about the truck. Thank you for the suggestion
FredG: Thank you
Shawn: Thank You


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

You still have the hauling and removal business to keep your mind and body active. Keep going a little I seen some guys call it quits and there mind and body deteriorate. Retiring is not that easy unless you have a plan. Even if it's playing hard. lol


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

I seen some guys call it quits and there mind and body deteriorate.

Fred: I've seen this played out many times and unfortunately death follows rather quickly. I plan to keep going until I cannot. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

thelettuceman said:


> I seen some guys call it quits and there mind and body deteriorate.
> 
> Fred: I've seen this played out many times and unfortunately death follows rather quickly. I plan to keep going until I cannot. Thank you for posting.


From what I've read, your stepping away from snow, not working altogether. Stay busy, you'll be fine.


----------

